# 211k jobs created....



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

Sitting here getting some work done on my car...cnn reports 211,000 jobs were created in November....how many of them were Uber drivers?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

JHawk said:


> Sitting here getting some work done on my car...cnn reports 211,000 jobs were created in November....how many of them were Uber drivers?


Your a contractor so your not in the job market. Although uber makes you feel like it.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Most jobs being created are temporary low paying holiday positions and not permanent good paying jobs.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JHawk said:


> Sitting here getting some work done on my car...cnn reports 211,000 jobs were created in November....how many of them were Uber drivers?


^^^
210, 998


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

JHawk said:


> Sitting here getting some work done on my car...cnn reports 211,000 jobs were created in November....how many of them were Uber drivers?


It's total BS to justify the Feds raising interest rates at the end of the month. The job market still seriously sucks and wages are falling... Of course, they don't report that.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> It's total BS to justify the Feds raising interest rates at the end of the month. The job market still seriously sucks and wages are falling... Of course, they don't report that.


^^^
Yup, and when unemployment benefits run out and they are off of the unemployment rolls, by the administration's standards that means that those people are employed again.... they're just not counted as unemployed any more. 
Very convenient for propaganda purposes.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberComic said:


> Most jobs being created are temporary low paying holiday positions and not permanent good paying jobs.


Since there is massive hiring around this time EVERY year they factor that in to their estimates. This report BEAT that estimate. Of course no estimate ever stays the same. There will be a revision in a few months either up or down as they crunch the numbers more thoroughly.



Gemgirlla said:


> It's total BS to justify the Feds raising interest rates at the end of the month. The job market still seriously sucks and wages are falling... Of course, they don't report that.


I'm paranoid but that's a little too paranoid even for me. This isn't China.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> Since there is massive hiring around this time EVERY year they factor that in to their estimates. This report BEAT that estimate. Of course no estimate ever stays the same. There will be a revision in a few months either up or down as they crunch the numbers more thoroughly.
> 
> I'm paranoid but that's a little too paranoid even for me. This isn't China.


^^^
We're on the way down.... China is on the way up. 
Or haven't you looked at the tags on everything you buy?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> We're on the way down.... China is on the way up.
> Or haven't you looked at the tags on everything you buy?


No country ever dominated the world making cheaply made clothing. And if you pay attention those job are moving out of China and into places like Vietnam, Laos, and Bangladesh where they care a little less about their people dying. That being said, if they can stamp out more of the corruption, diversify their economy, get hold of enough mineral resources and energy supplies, and turn their economy into a more consumer based one with a real middle class they WILL pass us easily economically. We should care about that, why?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> Since there is massive hiring around this time EVERY year they factor that in to their estimates. This report BEAT that estimate. Of course no estimate ever stays the same. There will be a revision in a few months either up or down as they crunch the numbers more thoroughly.
> 
> I'm paranoid but that's a little too paranoid even for me. This isn't China.


Did you actually think the unemployment numbers reflect the reality in the job market? I don't think I'm paranoid, I just pay attention. I also don't trust the Fed Reserve.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> We're on the way down.... China is on the way up.
> Or haven't you looked at the tags on everything you buy?


They may make everything but without the u.s consumer they are nothing. Plus China is a communist country they're not looking for world domination. They Need other countries to sustain their economy .


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They may make everything but without the u.s consumer they are nothing. Plus China is a communist country they're not looking for world domination. They Need other countries to sustain their economy .


That's why corporations push the consumerism in this country and offer cheap credit. If we all bought goods with cash, I guarantee the consumption in the US would be at least 1/2 of what it is. We buy more than we can afford on credit, then they raise the interest rates and we are screwed... It's a sick, endless cycle. Until Americans (including me) stop buying on credit, we will stay stuck in this cycle. Add on top of this a shrinking job market and middle class... We must change.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They may make everything but without the u.s consumer they are nothing. Plus China is a communist country they're not looking for world domination. They Need other countries to sustain their economy .


^^^
And who sustains OUR economy? 
Just heard on the radio today that our trade deficit with Mexico has reached an all time high. 
China has embarked upon a strong capitalist wave, even discounting Hong Kong.... 50 of the newest world billionaires are Chinese. 
50 % of Americans don't pay Federal taxes. 
95 million Americans of working age are out of the workforce.
In the last ten years, food stamp recipients have increased by 45%. 
Within the last seven years, Section 8 voucher recipients have doubled here in Las Vegas and I have no reason to believe that it isn't any different in any other US urban area. 
A year ago, China started selling off Treasury notes big time along with buying all of the hard silver that they can get their hands on.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And who sustains OUR economy?
> Just heard on the radio today that our trade deficit with Mexico has reached an all time high.
> China has embarked upon a strong capitalist wave, even discounting Hong Kong.... 50 of the newest world billionaires are Chinese.
> ...


With the help of multinational corporations who pay them to exploit their workers and governments who provide beneficial tax rules and treaties that facilitate this scheme. China and the wealthy Chinese own a lot of the US, just like the Japanese did in the 1990s.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> With the help of multinational corporations who pay them to exploit their workers and governments who provide beneficial tax rules and treaties that facilitate this scheme. China and the wealthy Chinese own a lot of the US, just like the Japanese did in the 1990s.


^^^
Absolutely!!!
And while all that is happening, our "leaders" (No mentioning of names here) tell us that the biggest problems that our [still] great nation faces are global climate change and gun control. 
Every time, and I mean EVERY time I fill my tank.... except when it's in an area like Summerlin or someplace like that, I'm always hit up for "Spare" change.... day or night, or in the grocery store parking lot, Von's, Walmart, Smith's, etc. and some of these dudes are really intimidating and aggressive. I mean really!!!.
SMH.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Did you actually think the unemployment numbers reflect the reality in the job market? I don't think I'm paranoid, I just pay attention. I also don't trust the Fed Reserve.


The unemployment number is just a roundabout economic indicator. Who you count in it can be subjective. I found a pretty good article on it here. Here are some highlights.

How they get the number:

_The Labor Department conducts two separate surveys - one in which they call workers directly and the other in which they collect information from employers on employment, hours and earnings. That sample includes about 160,000 businesses and government agencies at 400,000 separate workplaces._

Who is "unemployed" and whose "invisible":

_If you wanted to, you could certainly define unemployment differently. A lot depends on who you choose to include (or exclude) from the labor force you're using as a base. Should students be in or out? How about retirees working part-time but not currently employed? Furloughed auto workers? Illegal immigrants? In the end, the reason for including or excluding various categories of workers has more to do with improving the sensitivity of the survey as an economic barometer than it does with adhering to a definition of employment that you or I might find more accurate.

The "household" survey, for example, asks if someone is "actively" looking for work, and if the answer is that they've given up looking, they're excluded from the count of the total labor force. In a sense, they're invisible. You can argue - as many readers have - that these people should be counted as "unemployed." Since all this data is available, you can include these "discouraged workers" in your definition of unemployment, and many economists and analysts do so._



Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And who sustains OUR economy?
> Just heard on the radio today that our trade deficit with Mexico has reached an all time high.
> China has embarked upon a strong capitalist wave, even discounting Hong Kong.... 50 of the newest world billionaires are Chinese.
> ...


Of COURSE China became capitalist. That's where the money is. They want to be rich and powerful and they were setup to attract buisnesses.


Almost no taxes
They didn't care what you did to their environment
They didn't care how you treated your workers
It was a corrupt business Disney land. NOW not so much. Once people got a little money it gave them a little freedom. They taste a little freedom they want more. Suddenly, their demanding you treat them with *gasp* basic human decency. They want MORE than just starvation wages. They want uppity things like to be able to breath the air in their own cities. This alone would be one thing however what's worse is the fact that the Chinese government actively cripples foreign companies in order to give domestic brands a leg up and engages in pretty blatant corporate espionage to steal ideas and designs from foreign firms. Kinda makes the business climate there rather toxic but China has a big enough consumer base now that companies feel they can't just leave that market. There is too much money to be made so...they stay with the monster they helped create.

And its 43% of American house holds don't pay federal income taxes. Of those 67% make less than $30,000 a year.

_"The rest benefit from the tax code's many preferences -- exclusions, deductions, exemptions, and credits -- that zero out the tax they would otherwise pay," said Roberton Williams of the Tax Policy Center.
_
And the vast majority of those folks still pay payroll taxes to support Medicare and Social Security as well as sales taxes and state and local taxes.

_http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/29/pf/taxes/who-doesnt-pay-federal-income-taxes/_

As for your last number you were half right. About 94,000,000 American's AREN'T participating in the labor force HOWEVER that is not what you call "working age" Americans that is EVERY American over the age of 16. 
_
In August, according to BLS, the nation's civilian noninstitutional population, consisting of all people 16 or older who were not in the military or an institution, reached 251,096,000. Of those, 157,065,000 participated in the labor force by either holding a job or actively seeking one._

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article...-labor-force-participation-rate-stuck-38-year

Now that is still damn high but not quite as dire as what you suggested.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Absolutely!!!
> And while all that is happening, our "leaders" (No mentioning of names here) tell us that the biggest problems that our [still] great nation faces are global climate change and gun control.
> Every time, and I mean EVERY time I fill my tank.... except when it's in an area like Summerlin or someplace like that, I'm always hit up for "Spare" change.... day or night, or in the grocery store parking lot, Von's, Walmart, Smith's, etc. and some of these dudes are really intimidating and aggressive. I mean really!!!.
> SMH.


I happen to think climate change IS a massive problem however its hardly the ONLY problem and its not one we can even hope to really address until we get our house in order. That means bringing jobs home. Time to admit globalization only seems to help corporations to screw over the general population and allows them to pit one poor population against another in a never ending death spiral of wages.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll drive my little UberX car straight to the unemployment line and foodstamp offices. Technically I'm unemployed right?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Manotas said:


> I'll drive my little UberX car straight to the unemployment line and foodstamp offices. Technically I'm unemployed right?


^^^
Why not? 
The U.S. is about the only country where people drive to the poor house in a new Mercedes.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

^^^
Nope, I was in back of a lady the other day at Walmart who bought about $200. with her EBT card and got into a really nice new 300E with temp plates from Fletcher Jones European. 
She didn't even have it long enough to have the Moroni sticker removed or the windows tinted.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Nope, I was in back of a lady the other day at Walmart who bought about $200. with her EBT card and got into a really nice new 300E with temp plates from Fletcher Jones European.
> She didn't even have it long enough to have the Moroni sticker removed or the windows tinted.


I know for a fact that is rare. You could always institute home checks on those who are reported abusing the system to alleviate that rare occurrence.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> I know for a fact that is rare. You could always institute home checks on those who are reported abusing the system to alleviate that rare occurrence.


^^^
It is definitely not that rare particularly since the manpower to do checks is extremely limited. 
I personally know of three welfare recipients who deal drugs, two of which drive Mercedes and one a BMW and the expensive machinery is invariably registered to an LLC at the address of whomever prepared the paperwork either attorney or the independent preparer which is common. 
Where did they get that 72 inch flat screen? 
Gift. 
You really should do some research on how easily the 'system' may be bypassed if one is inclined to do so. 
Two of the above mentioned have two residences.... one Section 8 and the other is actually livable.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It is definitely not that rare particularly since the manpower to do checks is extremely limited.
> I personally know of three welfare recipients who deal drugs, two of which drive Mercedes and one a BMW and the expensive machinery is invariably registered to an LLC at the address of whomever prepared the paperwork either attorney or the independent preparer which is common.
> Where did they get that 72 inch flat screen?
> ...


You want me to believe that welfare recipients are luxury car driving drug dealers? Is that your argument here? Just want to be sure.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> You want me to believe that welfare recipients are luxury car driving drug dealers? Is that your argument here? Just want to be sure.


^^^
Not at all.... I'm just giving a few extreme examples to illustrate how lame the thought of an investigation is. 
Once an initial investigation is done, the probability of any subsequent is really slim, and that's right down to bank account figures which must be below $3,000 and a car below a certain level of value. 
I know of a welfare recipient who brings out a load of used clothing at the first of every month for those who are recipients of the check-of-the-month club and has people showing up every month to buy for their kids. 
She brings out a six foot pile of used clothing every month and regularly makes about a grand every time.... except when it's raining of course... all tax free. 
She drives one of those Toyota SUV's that's about 5 years old that she bought from a private party a few years ago because dealers have to report cash transactions over and above 10 grand. 
She's been doing her garage sale thing for 10 years that I know of. 
AND she's on Section 8 in a nondescript North East neighborhood.... so it's not all Mercedes and BMW's and I'm sure that she doesn't use a bank except for her wire transfer check.

You can use all the sarcasm you want to, but it works and she's not one of those welfare queens that's pulling down 300K a year but under the radar nevertheless.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Not at all.... I'm just giving a few extreme examples to illustrate how lame the thought of an investigation is.
> Once an initial investigation is done, the probability of any subsequent is really slim, and that's right down to bank account figures which must be below $3,000 and a car below a certain level of value.
> I know of a welfare recipient who brings out a load of used clothing at the first of every month for those who are recipients of the check-of-the-month club and has people showing up every month to buy for their kids.
> ...


I wasn't being sarcastic.

You're saying that investigating fraud is lame? I'm not exactly sure how to respond to that because you seem to be outlining a problem using what you yourself called the most extreme cases with no other evidence than "trust me" and then saying any effort to catch those people is lame sooo what exactly are you advocating here?


----------

